# NEAREST TOHATSU SERVICE CTR TO KEY LARGO



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone have someone to recommend in the keys or so. fla? thanks!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

The Tohatsu website lists two authorized repair centers, one in Key Largo and the other in Tavernier http://www.tohatsu.com/dealersearch...ate=FL&Category=Both&RADIUS=30&submit2=Search

But if I recall PaintitBlack has experience with their techs in the Miami area, hopefully he will chime in.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Give this guy a call his name is Esteban. His English isnt too good. But he's the only guy that helped me out. He was the only mechanic in South fla a year ago. 

(954) 309-8522


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

http://local.yahoo.com/info-14406203-drummond-s-outboard-service-deerfield-beach

A stand up guy. A drive but worth it.


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks much! this is such a great forum. hope to be able to help someone else someday. one of the keys places listed on tohatsu's site doesn't answer phone. the other does NOT service tohatsus.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> thanks much! this is such a great forum. hope to be able to help someone else someday. one of the keys places listed on tohatsu's site doesn't answer phone. the other does NOT service tohatsus.



I went through a LOT to get service on my 'hatsu (hence the reason I went with ETEC this go around). But Esteban was great to deal with. Stand up guy, he'll do everything he possibly can to help you in anyway. I had him working on my skiff on weekday nights till late night to get my issues squared away.


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks again. just hope i'll have good luck with the motor.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> one of the keys places listed on tohatsu's site doesn't answer phone


Welcome to the Fla Keys - you must not be from around here ;D

Fast Action Marine is/was a Tohatsu joint on Big Pine Key.


----------

